# The Golden Girls



## Golden Girls (Apr 20, 2010)

I have two little girls. They're dumbo rats: one is blonde and the other is blonde and white. This gold color made me call them the golden girls (and it's also my favorite show )










Meet Peaches and Petunia.










This is Peaches.










This is Petunia.










Peaches climbing and causing mischief. She is the most adventurous of the two and has the best trust of me. 










Petunia is the shyest of the two. She likes to hoard food she really likes and tries to take food from Peaches while she's eating.

I'm still getting to know these girls and it has been an exciting adventure so far!


----------



## ratastic (Jul 1, 2007)

They are both so cute!!


----------



## Golden Girls (Apr 20, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Golden Girls (Apr 20, 2010)

Wanted to post more pictures of my girls:










I love this picture.



















They're getting so big!



















Their home for now. My mom made the hammock for me. She calls them her grandrats :3


----------



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

So adorable!


----------



## Miss_Jackie (May 16, 2010)

They are so cute! I love dumbo rats, they have the cutest ears ever


----------



## clarry (May 19, 2008)

Awwww they are just gorgeous! such cutey faces. I love the Golden girls too haha xxx


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

grandrats!! lol


----------

